# o que acham do relogio inovalley??



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2007 às 15:49)

boas, a cerca de 15 dias comprei um relógio inovalley,este relogio pussui varios extras como a tempretura actual ,altimetro ,e a p.a!
acontece que no livro de instruçoes diz que a altitude varia com a pressão atmosferica!   alguem pode explicar isto??! já que a altitude por aki é de 161 m e hoje marca 189 m d altura!    

alguem sabe pk a altitude varia com a Pa?


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2007 às 16:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boas, a cerca de 15 dias comprei um relógio inovalley,este relogio pussui varios extras como a tempretura actual ,altimetro ,e a p.a!
> acontece que no livro de instruçoes diz que a altitude varia com a pressão atmosferica!   alguem pode explicar isto??! já que a altitude por aki é de 161 m e hoje marca 189 m d altura!
> 
> alguem sabe pk a altitude varia com a Pa?



É a pressão que varia com a altitude. A pressão diminui com o aumento da altitude. 

Eu também tenho um altímetro desses e sempre que o quero utilizar é necessário acertar o valor num local em que já se saiba a altitude.


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jan 2007 às 17:08)

É como o DAN explicou....Cada vez que quiseres usar o altimetro tens que o calibrar....

Se por exemplo a pressao num local baixar repentinamente(por exemplo na passagem de uma baixa pressao) o altimetro vai indicar uma altitude mais alta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

haaa!ja entendi!e um bocado estranho mas pronto ja sei como funciona!  brigadão ppl!!


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 18:09)

Eu tmb tenho um relogio desses, um oregon, foi prenda da minha namorada 
Mas em alturas de maior estabilidade atmosférica ele consegue destinguir se a pressão baixou derivado ao aumento da altitude...
O unico problema é k no pulso a temperatura está sempre muito elevada, e então passei a usar o meu na bolsa da via verde k tenho pra mota, tenho a antena de GPS dentro da bolsa e o relógio em volta, enfim  temos k inventar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

lool
pois eu tb tenho d andar c ele fora do pulso senao a temperatura ta sempre nos 26 graus lol!


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

Boas eu tbm tenho um relogio desses comprei em Espanha (Gibraltar)  mede a temperatura a pressão com grafico e tem altimetro tem ainda memeria das máximas e minimas


----------



## ct5iul (25 Fev 2009 às 13:52)

Bem eu tenho um da Reena modelo Weather MasterVII que funciona bem tem memorias para a pressão ao nível do mar ou então para um ponto que nos sabemos a altitude e só carregar no botão quando estamos ao nivel do mar ou sabemos a altitude correta do local e esta calibrado o único mal e mesmo a temp que no manual aconselham a tirar o relogio do pulso e esperar cerca de 5 minutos para termos a temperatura certa tenho outros relógios da marca Casio que não e preciso tirar do pulso para termos a temperatura correta 
no manual do Reena também faz referencia que pelo menos de 15 em 15 dias devemos acertar o barómetro e o altímetro de resto funciona tudo bem quando o barómetro esta bem calibrado os icons animados do tempo batem certo


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Eu tenho um T-touch, e também tem essas características...
É só uma questão de ir calibrando a altitude...
Também só tem mais piada quando saímos dos sítios habituais...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

Além disso, para dar a temperatura correcta, no mínimo 20 minutos fora do pulso...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 11:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Além disso, para dar a temperatura correcta, no mínimo 20 minutos fora do pulso...



Sim, parece que a principal desvantagem é a ambientação do termómetro.


----------

